# Panic in African Village as Dead Ebola Victims "Come Back to Life"



## Vunderkind (Sep 26, 2014)

*The villagers of a certain African village have been thrown in pandemonium as two female victims who died from the Ebola virus are rumored to have returned to life.*

While it is yet unclear how the stories began, the victims are said to have been female, in their late 40s and 60s, and they died in separate parts of Nimba County in Liberia. 

Reports in a local newspaper say the women have now resurrected and are walking among the living, causing fear and panic among the locals. 

According to Mirror:

The New Dawn Nimba County said the late Dorris Quoi of Hope Village Community and the second victim identified as Ma Kebeh, in her late 60s, were about to be taken for burial when they rose from the dead.

Ma Kebeh had been indoors for two nights without food and medication before her alleged death.

Nimba County has recently reported unusual news of Ebola cases, including one about a native doctor from the county, who claimed that he could cure infected victims, dying of the virus himself last week.

Since the Ebola outbreak in Nimba County, this is the first incident of dead victims resurrecting, the paper said.

*Click here to read more*

Source: #Mirror


----------

